# Tastatur kompatibel?



## Taigatrommel (6. April 2004)

Hallo,

meine Tastatur ist kaputt. Ich habe aber noch eine MAC - Tastatur, die man am USB - Port anschließen kann. Kann ich die an meine Windows / linux - Büchse anschließen?
Was meint Ihr dazu?
USB ist doch eigentlich gleich USB, müßte doch eigentlich klappen - oder?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. April 2004)

Hi Taigatrommel,

es gibt so einen Spruch: "Probieren geht über studieren".
Wieso stöpselst du sie nicht einfach mal an und guckst?

Thorsten


----------



## Taigatrommel (7. April 2004)

Ähm ja,

da haste natürlich recht ...
Das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich...


----------

